# One for the Girls!



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

A family were called to the hospital bedside of a relative who had suffered a terrible injury to the back of their head in an accident.

The Dr met with them to explain that the only hope would be a complete brain transplant.....

He carefully explained the proceedure & asked them to consider all the implications - especially the range of costs involved.

The family looked around at each other & agreed to discuss whatever options were available & asked the good Dr to expalin further....

The Dr explained that their relative was particularly lucky as there were several brains available for transplant, all with the relevant specific blood & tissue matches completed & checked for suitablility.

One family member asked as to the mention of "costs", the Dr explained that there were 3 male brains available all costing Â£3,000 each, however a much cheaper option would be to accept a female brain with a vastly reduced pricetag of only Â£500.

The family members looked at each other. None of them really wanted to bring up the subject of cost, but some of them were confused as to the vast difference in price, the men smurked knowingly at each other until one of them asked the question that was confusing them all.... Why were the female brains so much cheaper than the male brains?

The Dr looked around at the assembled family members & with an indulgent smile replied that they naturally had to offer the female brains at a heavily discounted price...... after all they had been previously used. 
:wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hev x


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

hehe


----------

